# New Purchases



## Phal pal (Apr 10, 2007)

I found a supplier :

Rock Ross
249 rang 4 ouest
ST-Anaclet QC
G0K 1H0 
[email protected]

I ordered 
1 X Cyp. Reginae @ $25 (4 yr old)
1 X Cyp. Guttatum @ $25 (1 yr old)
I am now waiting shipment! 
Now that I have set the wheels in motion, I need some advice on where, how, with what environment etc etc etc!
I have had great success indoors with paphs, dendrobiums and even a coelogenae crystata and one paph maudiae. I raised a cymbidium outdoors last summer and had a wonderful show of flowers at Christmas (indoors). 
I'm hoping for similar success outdoors with a little help from the 'experts'.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck, at least you're in the right area for growing those.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck, at least you're in the right area for growing those.


----------



## Phal pal (Apr 20, 2007)

*New plants have arrived*

My purchases have just arrived and appear to be in great shape. I lrft them in thier packing/travelling medium and put them in the SE-facing window in the pebble tray with my phals and such. They are in 4" square pots in peat moss w/clay lumps and vermiculite (I think). Where should I plant them and in what type of soil? I was thinking of putting them in a raised bed in front of the window where they now sit (South-east exposure). I have a rose and a peony which thrive there. It gets sun until about noon or so.
Any comments or ideas would be most appreciated!:clap:


----------



## Marco (Apr 20, 2007)

glad the cyps came safe and sound


----------



## Phal pal (May 4, 2007)

*New growth*

Well the Reginae is doing VERY well in the window. It has spurted up over 1" already and is looking very healthy. The Guttatum is still biding its time - roots still look healthy but the stem has yet to show any signs of life. The seller assures me that the Guttatum is a slow grower and needs a little more time. I'm prepared to wait but not forever. 
When it comes to orchids, patience really is a virtue!!
I have one phal that is finally approaching blooming size after 6 years but I have a miltonia cross and a brassia cross that are still in the fragile stage - enough growth to hold on but not enough to make progress.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 4, 2007)

I can't help with the Cyps for my first ones are on the way. How small was the Phal that it is taking 6 years and you haven't seen any blooms.


----------



## Phal pal (May 4, 2007)

It was in a 2" pot and was less than 3" across. I bought 5 orchids at the same time - all the same size for approx $7 apiece. I still have 3 left but the phal is the only one that looks like it will bloom in the next year or so. The other 2 have 'hung in' but haven't grown much at all in over 5 years!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 4, 2007)

If the others haven't grown much over the last 5 years, your culturing of them have not been correct. Seedlings should get larger and develop each growth larger to the point of maturity and blooming. Have you researched culture of your plants?


----------



## Jorch (May 4, 2007)

Your flower bed outside sounds suitable for the Cyp reginae... but be careful of slimy creatures that LOVE to munch your cyps.. 

However, the Guttatum needs special care, and it is very slow growing. I don't think growing the Guttatum indoor is a good idea as it dislike temperatures over 20C. Do a search for Cyp Guttatum on this forum, I believe there was a discussion on it earlier. 

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

I'm expecting Cyp seedlings this week I better read up on growing beds for indoors!


----------



## Phal pal (May 11, 2007)

*Slimy critters*

Thanks for the tip Jorch. I had a bit of a problem with slugs on my hostas so I put crushed egg shells around them and that seemed to do the trick. The Reginae is over 2" now so I'm going to move it outdoors this weekend (surrounded by slug treatment and egg shells). I'll let you know how well it does.

The guttatum is still 'resting' but the room seldom gets much above 75 F. However, our summer days will often get over 80 so should I be concerned about that?


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

If you live anywhere that has deer or squirrels look out or they will eat the growths.


----------



## Hien (May 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> If you live anywhere that has deer or squirrels look out or they will eat the growths.


 Sounds like deer & squirrel barbecue season soon.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

Squirrel you stew!


----------



## cdub (May 14, 2007)

Phal pal said:


> Now that I have set the wheels in motion, I need some advice on where, how, with what environment etc etc etc!



I think you should have researched this before buying the plants. Growing Cypripedium tends to be a learning process unless you just happen to have the right conditions in your area and soil. There's no way to test if insect residents will munch unless you just plant them and see. These two plants may be practice plants for you, so don't be surprised if they die. My first Cyp died and I have yet to purchase a second one.

Keep in mind that the soil these plants are in rarely reaches anything close to room temperature, except right at the soil surface. It's quite cool in the soil, even only a few inches down from the surface. I would bury the pots they are in, or just replant outside to give them cool feet. I look forward to the progress of your plants. Keep us updated.


----------



## Phal pal (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. My entire orchid-growing has been a continuous learning curve. I have managed to lose a few but I have also managed to win a good number as well. I'll keep you all posted on the results of this latest experiment.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2007)

Hey Phal pal,

I have some experience with growing C. reginae. You'll want to plant it outside right away (if you haven't already) in a fertile, organic but well-drained soil and keep it moist but not wet, in part shade. Fertilize it as you would a common garden perennial. This species is not that hard to grow. As for guttatum, I don't know very much about it but it comes from Alaska and Yukon and therefore doesn't tolerate very high temps - you'll want it in almost full shade, in a cool spot outside, or even indoors in a pot if you have a cool spot. It needs a long (4 months), cold winter.

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 16, 2007)

I have been growing Cyps for over 20 years....insects have never been a problem Squirrels are a problem, in digging them up, but that applies only to newly planted cyps, which I cover with wire mesh until they emerge in the spring. Slugs also leave them (mostly) alone...fortunately there are no deer in Queens,and my LI acaules haven't been touched by them yet. The major Cyp problem is fungal....once a plant gets fungus, it declines each year, until it eventually dies....and I am afraid that fungicides may do more damage than the disease....Take care, Eric


----------



## Phal pal (May 22, 2007)

*New growth*

Thanks for the great advice everyone. I put both plants in the ground last week and the Cyp Reginae is doing GREAT. It is about6 " tall and looking very prosperous in my front garden where it gets about 3/4 day of sun. I put the guttatum close to the house in the front garden facing ENE. It gets good morning sun but is shaded the rest of the day. Our winters usually start around early Nov and last til end March with temp varying from just above freezing to a good 4 weeks or so of hard cold with lots of snow so I don't think that will be a problem. I'll just have to wait and see how quickly it starts to show signs of growth. I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Phal pal (Jul 9, 2007)

*Update*

Well after two months, the Reginae is doing well but the Guttatum never made an appearance. I went back to the grower and he admitted he had had poor results with them himself and offered me a replacement plant from his indoor stock. I settled on a Paph Phillipinense X Rothschildianum (St Swithin) because it matches most closely the environment I can provide. We'll see what appears in a couple of weeks.
In the meantime, I have a Maudiae which is showing healthy growth but no sign of a flower spike. It was in bloom when I purchased it about this time last year and grew a new set of leaves over the winter/spring. I have it on a gravel bed in a window facing south-east. Humidity stays around 70% and I water with rainwater and feed weekly-weakly.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Phal pal (Jul 30, 2007)

The St Swithin arrived in excellent shape and is now safely ensconced in my gravel tray. I also took the opportunity to re-pot the Maudiae because it was sitting in sphagnum moss with styrofoam chips in the bottom of the pot. It was growing well but not showing any signs of new flowering. I have put both in an orchid mix from Gruber consisting of fir bark and volcanic rock. My other orchids seem to do quite well in it so we'll see what happens.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2007)

The Maudiae just isn't ready, is my opinion. There are so many variables within the time span of a year that could affect it's blooming.


----------



## Phal pal (Sep 21, 2007)

Good news - my Maudiae is showing a good bud with a potential second one beside it. It is too early (and too small) to be sure but there will definitely be at least one bloom in the next little while IF I'm careful.
I was moving one of my phals the other day and managed to catch the raceme on a lamp and broke it off. I put it in water and it looks like I might get one of the buds to come to bloom. Fortunately it has put out a second raceme and will have 5 or 6 blooms eventually. (2 or 3 weeks)
I'll put pictures up when they bloom


----------



## Phal pal (Nov 8, 2007)

*New bloom*

Great news. I bought this Maudiae in bloom last year. The bloom faded and dropped within a week. I have managed to persuade it to bloom again so I guess I'm doing something right. Here's a picture to share.

URL=http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maudiae1ir8.jpg]




[/URL]


----------



## Phal pal (Nov 8, 2007)

*Phal rescued*

As for the phal which I managed to break, it went on to develop a new raceme and has produced a rather nice display.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 8, 2007)

WOO HOO! 
You're doing something right for both of them. 

I hope your cyps do as well!

Craig


----------

